
Medical students may soon be tested on evolution - toni
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2010-01/nesc-msm012510.php
======
nathanb
Seems like this is similar to the universities which require computer science
majors to take some electrical engineering classes. Sure it can be nice to
know where the hardware came from, but wouldn't it be more useful to focus on
what you can do with it?

------
ilamont
No religious angle in TFA, for those of you who were anticipating an angry
reaction from believers in Creationism. I suppose that might come later, if
the proposal is passed ...

